# Everything isn't a pit bull.



## MasterOfAllBulldog (Oct 15, 2018)

Everything isn't a Pit Bull. You can Train any dog to do what you want it to do. Every Breed have Goal in life. Real Pit Bull Animal Aggressive and Not Human Aggressive. Real Pit Bull isn't Blue, Gray, Merle, Tri-Color. Real Pit Bull has Bruce Lee Body/Narrow Head. ( If this post isn't allowed please take it off. )


----------



## blackpitowner (Jul 15, 2018)

My pitbull morning walk. Shes at 41 pounds and 6 months old now. I understand what you're sayin though. I think they see anything of the mastiff family and they say pitbull.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

MasterOfAllBulldog said:


> Everything isn't a Pit Bull. You can Train any dog to do what you want it to do. Every Breed have Goal in life. Real Pit Bull Animal Aggressive and Not Human Aggressive. Real Pit Bull isn't Blue, Gray, Merle, Tri-Color. Real Pit Bull has Bruce Lee Body/Narrow Head. ( If this post isn't allowed please take it off. )


The post is allowed but you're preaching to the choir here. The second picture has been used here countless time.

Joe


----------



## Toasted Mango (Nov 5, 2018)

*BLUE*

Any dog can be blue, however, it 'can be' a fault in conformation. There were a few 'blue' gamebred dogs back in the day.

Because of the big bully movement where most dogs are 'blue'.. the myth of "Pit bulls aren't blue" started.

I think there was a blue or dark gray gamebred dog that won ADBA. I am trying to remember the name of the owner who is a female.

This is from ADBA:
back when head is in a normal upright position.

C. Presentation

1. Dog is socialized, showing interest in things around him.

2. Although some degree of dog/animal aggressiveness is characteristic of the breed, unruly behavior will detract from the judges ability to accurately judge an individual dog's conformation.

D. Health

1. The vitality of the dog's spirit, the gloss of the dogs coat and the sharpness of the dog's eye, will exude the healthfulness of the individual animal.

2. Colors or color patterns known to be genetically linked to health problems will be considered a serious fault. Major faults: merle color pattern, albinism (white dog with blue or pink eyes, pink nose, lips, no pigment present on pads, rims of eyes etc.)
____________________________________________________________

I am not disagreeing, just sharing some factual info for others.
I 100 % agree that "Everything is not a pit bull!"


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Toasted Mango said:


> Any dog can be blue, however, it 'can be' a fault in conformation. There were a few 'blue' gamebred dogs back in the day.
> 
> Because of the big bully movement where most dogs are 'blue'.. the myth of "Pit bulls aren't blue" started.
> 
> ...


I challenge you to name one blue game dog from history. pre 1978


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

I second Mac’s challenge. On top of that, it’s somewhat frowned upon in ADBA if the dog doesn’t show some level of DA. Have you ever been to an ABDA show? Seen any blue dogs there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toasted Mango (Nov 5, 2018)

*Not agreeing or disagreeing, just sharing history*

Williams Toots born 1940 Blue Brindle
Top-O-Mich Blue Badger born 1945 Blue and White
Pat Murphy of HQ born 1942 Blue and White
Sunny Sue born 1937 Blue Brindle.
Neal's Lady Love II born 1937 Blue Brindle
Mona Lisa born 1929 Blue Brindle
Blue Chip born 1937 Blue Brindle

I am posting from research that I had to educate myself on too. Trust me, I am stubborn and sometimes I have to step-out-of-the-box and have an open mind.

As soon as I figure out how to post pictures, I will post 2 old pics that I did find.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Toasted Mango said:


> As soon as I figure out how to post pictures, I will post 2 old pics that I did find.


First, the picture will have to be hosted online. some of us use Imgur.com or some other free picture hosting site. Go to the site where the picture is hosted (Imgur, Google etc.) and open the picture. Now, mouse over the URL address, right click and select copy from the drop down box. 
Next, come back to this forum and open a response box or start a new thread. Place the cursor where you want the picture to display and click on the "Insert Image" icon from the top of the response box (it's the yellow one).
This will open a box that will ask you to enter the URL of your picture. Backspace off the http:// and right click in the address line. Then select paste and the pictures URL will be in the line. Click "OK" and the picture will show in your message after you submit reply. 
It may sound difficult but after a few times it will become very fast.

Joe


----------



## Toasted Mango (Nov 5, 2018)

Thanks Joe, I will give it a try in a few days. Getting on the road now.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Any of those dogs have a title? And were they all in the US?


----------



## samsantana54 (Jul 16, 2018)

MasterOfAllBulldog said:


> Everything isn't a Pit Bull. You can Train any dog to do what you want it to do. Every Breed have Goal in life. Real Pit Bull Animal Aggressive and Not Human Aggressive. Real Pit Bull isn't Blue, Gray, Merle, Tri-Color. Real Pit Bull has Bruce Lee Body/Narrow Head. ( If this post isn't allowed please take it off. )


Tatonka Kennels currently has a tri color bitch.

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Idk. Tatonka is a big name but I’ve never seen a black Sorrell dog and they claim all their dogs come from pure Sorrell blood - (that in itself isn’t true because The Tatonka bloodline came from a Sorrell x Carver cross) by Joanie Sorrell herself


----------



## samsantana54 (Jul 16, 2018)

You thinking maybe it isn't a true Bulldog??


DynamicDuo said:


> Idk. Tatonka is a big name but I've never seen a black Sorrell dog and they claim all their dogs come from pure Sorrell blood - (that in itself isn't true because The Tatonka bloodline came from a Sorrell x Carver cross) by Joanie Sorrell herself


Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Any things possible. It’s not unheard of to have hung papers out there. Just saying that tri doesn’t look Sorrells to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Well I’ve been corrected. Apparently the Tatonka dogs are known for the black with tan points started by Joanie after her split from Bert (that part I had right LOL). I was also backwards. The foundation of the Sorrells started with Carver dogs not the other way around. So the Tatonka dog in question is legit as are all their dogs. I’ve just never seen a blk and tan Sorrell dog before. Learn something new every day!

As far as the blue dogs the dogs posted above are all old AmStaffs not APBTs. There’s talk that Boudreaux and Eli can throw blue dogs but none of my sources have ever seen them. There was a Mexican Eli game bred blue dog but that’s the only one that anyone I’ve talked to has ever known of that was legit historically. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samsantana54 (Jul 16, 2018)

I thought Bert's dogs were known for their black and tan color. I think that tri color is a color in the APBT, it's just so rare it's not accepted, like a white German Shepherd out black and white German Shorthaired Pointer


DynamicDuo said:


> Well I've been corrected. Apparently the Tatonka dogs are known for the black with tan points started by Joanie after her split from Bert (that part I had right LOL). I was also backwards. The foundation of the Sorrells started with Carver dogs not the other way around. So the Tatonka dog in question is legit as are all their dogs. I've just never seen a blk and tan Sorrell dog before. Learn something new every day!
> 
> As far as the blue dogs the dogs posted above are all old AmStaffs not APBTs. There's talk that Boudreaux and Eli can throw blue dogs but none of my sources have ever seen them. There was a Mexican Eli game bred blue dog but that's the only one that anyone I've talked to has ever known of that was legit historically.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toasted Mango (Nov 5, 2018)

DynamicDuo said:


> Well I've been corrected. Apparently the Tatonka dogs are known for the black with tan points started by Joanie after her split from Bert (that part I had right LOL). I was also backwards. The foundation of the Sorrells started with Carver dogs not the other way around. So the Tatonka dog in question is legit as are all their dogs. I've just never seen a blk and tan Sorrell dog before. Learn something new every day!
> 
> As far as the blue dogs the dogs posted above are all old AmStaffs not APBTs. There's talk that Boudreaux and Eli can throw blue dogs but none of my sources have ever seen them. There was a Mexican Eli game bred blue dog but that's the only one that anyone I've talked to has ever known of that was legit historically.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am still learning (always) and it use to make me angry when someone called a 'blue' pit a 'pit bull', but I've decided to do more research and step outside the box. 
These are not my words, but a quote (educational)

"....all most all blue dogs do trace back to Ruffian Lines..... but Ruffian and all of the original dogs used to create the line are line bred on Tudor dogs... specifically GrCh Tudor's Black Jack (16xW), Black Jack II, Tudors Texas Tess etc... So... everything goes back too Pit bull lines." "Tudor's King out of Black Jack II.... if you look back behind Tudor's Black Jack you will find a grand Sire Named Blue Mike..... it would be interesting to see a picture of that dog... if anyone can find one."
"Anywhere you have black and dilute you can have blue and both exist UKC/ADBA."

Unquote.


----------



## Carlosthegreat87 (Jan 2, 2019)

Idk what kind of pitbull i have need help identifying


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Carlosthegreat87 said:


> Idk what kind of pitbull i have need help identifying


Please see the thread you started. I have responded there.

Joe


----------



## AGK (Jul 6, 2017)

As real as they get...

A 1xw tri colored son off Scooters CH Emmitt R.O.M.

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=467166

My foundation to my yard originally was a double bred grand daughter off Gr Ch Sparky. Her Bellymate brother was owned by Carolina Kennels if I remember correctly. He was a straight up Black and Tan. No white markings to make him a tri.

Merle, well, never seen or heard of one personally. Genetically, it would be a cull.

Blue is just a dilution of black. If you have 2 dogs that have the (d) locus recessive gene and you breed them together it will become (dd) dominate and you'd get blue.

While very extremely rare, there have been a couple, as real as they get, APBTs that were that color. Most notably would be Bellons Clubs Gr. Ch. Soga

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=231848

Now a days I would agree with the OP. Although it is possible. I would have to see one to believe it. And I don't mean a picture.. I would say 99.999% of people who have a dog that color do not have a legit APBT, they have some mixing in their pedigrees somewhere..


----------



## AGK (Jul 6, 2017)

Bert Sorrells dogs and his ex wife Joanie whom today is known as Tatonka Kennels produces both Black and Tans and Tri color dogs on the regular.... Real American Pitbull Terriers.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks AGK. Nice to see you round these parts. I learned the error of my ways from my earlier posts and corrected myself. Always love when you pop in and share your knowledge!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneofakind77 (Jan 18, 2019)

Confused, please assist...

Often, when I post pics of my guy Kane, online, people comment that he is an attractive dog (Obvi - Just look at that face!). Yet, many times, in addition to the compliment, the poster mentions, "Red Nose pits are my fave"...Or, "Oh what a gorgeous, Red Nose you have."

Thing is, he's NOT a Red Nose...Is he?






























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

From those pics he looks blue fawn to me.


----------



## Oneofakind77 (Jan 18, 2019)

EckoMac said:


> From those pics he looks blue fawn to me.


My thoughts - EXACTLY! Definitely not red nose. I do see a lot of red nose dogs with similar coat color to Kane. That might be what other people are thinking, as well, when they see him. Ya think?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Red nose or Blue nose only describe the color of the dogs nose. It is not the breed. These descriptions are usually used by back yard breeders in attempts to make the dog sound rare or exotic to up the price they are charging for mixed breed mutts.

Joe


----------

